# older kernel(solved)

## Gankfest

Is there a way to emerge an older kernel such as 2.6.19-gentoo-r3, instead of 2.6.24-gento-r3. The menuconfig is all messed up in 2.6.24 and would be great to use a stable version.

----------

## desultory

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> Is there a way to emerge an older kernel such as 2.6.19-gentoo-r3, instead of 2.6.24-gento-r3.

 In general, emerge -av '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5'. If there is a specific need for sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/2.6.19-r3, the ebuild can be retrieved from sources.gentoo.org and placed in an overlay.

 *paradox6996 wrote:*   

> The menuconfig is all messed up in 2.6.24 and would be great to use a stable version.

 Is it nonfunctional or just unfamiliar?

----------

## Gankfest

it is missing drivers in the menu config. I'm trying to get my network working but I'm lost. I wanted to install an older kernel like 2.6.19-r5, but I don't know how.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, 2.6.19-r3 isn't in portage, but 2.6.19-r5 is.  Should be close enough.  Just

```
emerge =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5
```

That's all there is to it.

To see what versions of a package are in Portage, use equery, which is part of gentoolkit.  For instance,

```
ceres ~ # equery list -p gentoo-sources

[ Searching for package 'gentoo-sources' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ ~] sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r5 (2.6.22-r5)

[I--] [ ~] sys-kernel/reiser4-gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2 (2.6.24-r2)

 * Portage tree (/usr/portage)

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r13 (2.6.16-r13)

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5 (2.6.19-r5)

[-P-] [M~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r10 (2.6.20-r10)

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r10 (2.6.22-r10)

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 (2.6.23-r9)

[-P-] [M~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24 (2.6.24)

[-P-] [M~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r1 (2.6.24-r1)

[-P-] [M~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2 (2.6.24-r2)

[-P-] [  ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 (2.6.24-r3)

ceres ~ #
```

Which is how I knew that 2.6.19-r5 was available.

Also, you might want to peruse the emerge man page and the Working with Gentoo and Working with Portage chapters of the Gentoo Handbook.    :Wink: 

- John

----------

## Gankfest

I emerged the kernel on chroot env through live cd, but couldn't figured out where it saved it. where does it save too and how can I make menuconfig for 2.6.19 in /usr/src/linux.

----------

## John R. Graham

It saves it in "/usr/src/<your_kernel_name_here>".  In your case, that would be "/usr/src/linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5".  Go to "/usr/src" and do

```
ls -l
```

If the "linux" symlink doesn't point to the right source directory, then delete it and create a new symlink pointing to the correct source directory, like so:

```
rm linux

ln -s linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 linux
```

Then you can change into the "linux" directory and run "make menuconfig".  Of course, you could've just changed into "linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5" but the symlink should point to the kernel you're using.

- John

----------

## Gankfest

I recompiled a 2.6.19-r5 kernel and still have no networking. I have the kernel drivers built in for my mcp55 chipset. I get the error when starting dhcpcd:

err, eth0: timed out

warn, eth0: using ipv4ll address 169.254.217.174

err, eth0: failed to lookup hostname via dns: temp failure in name resolution

any help would be greatly appreciated, I've tried everything I know and am completely lost!

----------

## John R. Graham

Some questions and actions:Did you install the kernel and reboot?

Did you modify "grub.conf" to use the new kernel?

Is the driver built-in or built as a module?  If as a module, did you remember to run "make modules_install"?

Please post the output of "lspci".

Please look at the tail end of "/var/log/messages" to see if there are any error messages associated with your network card driver.

- John

----------

## Gankfest

I did installed and rebooted the kernel.

yes grub.conf is correct

the driver is built in

I cant post the whole lspci, but for eth cards it says:

00:08.0 bridge: Nvidia Corp mcp55 eth. (rev a2)

00:09.0 bridge: Nvidia Corp mcp55 eth. (rev a2)

I only using eth0, eth1 is not connected.

idk how to look at the tail of /var/log/message.

If you can tell me I'll be glad to post it

----------

## John R. Graham

Just do

```
less /var/log/messages
```

and then press "ESC >" (hit the ESC key and then hit the "greater than" key), which will position you at the end of the file.  You can then browse around with PgUp and PgDn and look for error messages.

- John

----------

## Gankfest

ok i got what you mean by tail. 

localhost dhcpcd[4733]: eth0: failed to lookup host name via DNS: temp failure in name resolution

localhost dhcpcd[4733]: eth0: adding ip add. 169.254.217.174/16

thats the end of it repeating of course.

anything else you need just ask. Thanx!

----------

## John R. Graham

Yeah, look further up.  Those are DHCP failures, which are being caused by your network driver problem.  Look for something that is from the driver itself.

Also, could you let me know the exact kernel driver you're enabling?  Device Drivers / Network device support / what?

- John

----------

## Gankfest

I enabled the PHY Marvell drivers, and nvidia nforce ethernet drivers(forcedeth)

log shows for forcedeth and nvidia:

localhost loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

localhost Marvell 88e1101: registered new driver

localhost forcedeth.c: reverse engineered nforce eth driver ver 0.57

localhost forcedeth: using highdma

localhost eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:8239 bound to 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE-MCP55: ide controller at pci slot 0000:00:04.0

NFORCE-MCP55: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP55: not 100% native mode: will probe irqa later 

NFORCE-MCP55: 0000:00:04.0 (rev a1) udma133 controller

thats all I saw related to forcedeth and nvidia devices, if this isn't what you wanted I'm sorry, I have a mem stick pro duo that i can transfer the file to this computer and post if gentoo supports it.

----------

## John R. Graham

Have you seen this guide in the Gentoo Wiki?  Apparently others have been frustrated with the setup, but there are specific instructions on how to set the kernel configuration.

- John

----------

## Gankfest

I followed a similar guide for AMD board M2N-E wiki guide, but that guide is the same nic wise. Thats why I'm so confused cuz I followed that guide and my network is still not working.

----------

